# Another dog found dead



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

A 14 year old Jack Russell found with front and back legs tied together and a black towel over its face in a flooded ditch, poor little dog and too awful to think what he went through, dont know if the dog had escaped or was stolen, he was being looked after by the ladys brother who was in the garden with the dog,the man popped inside to get his coat,when he went out again the dog had gone,
There are some terrible things happening more and more, with dogs being stoenl. and anothr 5 from Bradford tonight,one heavily pregnant


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Poor little soul.:cryin:
Feel so sorry for the man and the owner too.
There are so many sadistic horrible humans about these days.
They seem to get away with it as well.

I just hope that karma will come to those that do these awful things.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

OMG, how absolutely disgusting! Poor little dog, and the owners must be demented. How do you even begin to get over something like that? I would go stark raving mad, if that happened to one of mine. There are some evil scum in this world today! God rest his little soul. Im in bloody tears today with what is going on in the world.


----------



## Dingle (Aug 29, 2008)

it's very sad indeed... you just have to be very vigillant now a days


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

I cant believe how many dogs and puppies are being stolen, even from people walking their dogs, have to say almost all the latest reports are Eastern Europeans, a lady saw 2 men of that description pick a cat up and put it in a white van, also another dog almost taken off a local woman but the dog escaped and ran away,she got it back
Its horrible,and the poor dogs must be so distressed and confused
I could cry every day at what i read and hear,


----------



## mickyb (Oct 31, 2008)

We live in such an evil world now, I would love to do the same to the Bastard that did this I cry most nights with things I read what's happened to animals


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

How horrible!

Like Ang2, I really think I would go mad if that happened to my dog - I couldn't bear to think of it, but at the same time it would be the only thing on my mind.

Poor, poor little dogs. They are so innocent and trusting.


----------

